
Can you write interactive websites with HTML only? – fuck yeah - chris_czopp
https://www.glue.codes/ide.html
======
dang
This is not the way to present your thing to HN. Users will flag the baity
title and complain that it isn't clear what this is.

Instead, make the title say in a neutral and direct way what this
product/project is. Then add a comment to the thread giving the backstory of
how you came to work on this, and explaining what's different about it. If
it's your own work, you can put "Show HN" at the head of the title, as long as
there's a way for users to try out the product. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

More tips here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336638)

